
Ghost in the machine: screen contents across reboots in a Macbook Pro Retina - chei0aiV
http://vince-debian.blogspot.com/2016/01/ghost-in-machine-faint-remanence-of.html
======
BillinghamJ
Just to be clear - this isn't a software issue, it's a hardware one.

Early rMBPs were known to suffer from "ghosting" \- where old images persist
on the display faintly in the background.

Pop to your local Apple Store and demonstrate the issue. They'll replace the
top half of the clamshell - it's pretty standard and well known now.

~~~
copperx
> They'll replace the top half of the clamshell

I've tried that twice, and they've refused to replace the screen even though
my rMBP's serial number falls under a recall for the GPU. They claim that the
image retention is normal for a Retina screen. Yes, my screen is an "LP"
version (made by LG). Shrug.

~~~
starquake
Don't stop there. Try it again! Maybe at another shop or something. Mine got
replaced a few months ago and it was more than 2 years old. Maybe I got lucky
because of EU regulations but I think you might get lucky at another Apple
shop.

------
mikhailt
It's called Image Persistance, a defect of the display.

If you have an Apple Store right next to you, schedule an appointment and show
it to them. They should replace it for you.

If you don't have one nearby, call Apple Care.

I got mine replaced for the same problem.

------
jph
To diagnose Macs circa 2012 with screen defects due to manufacturing by LG,
use the `ioreg` command:

[https://github.com/SixArm/sixarm_unix_shell_scripts/blob/mas...](https://github.com/SixArm/sixarm_unix_shell_scripts/blob/master/macbook-
pro-retina-screen-manufacturer)

    
    
        ioreg -lw0 | 
        grep \"EDID\" | 
        sed "/[^<]*</s///" | 
        xxd -p -r | 
        strings -6

~~~
profeta
# * "LS" prefix: built by Samsung # # * "LP" prefix: built by LG

------
mdergosits
I had this issue with my Mid 2012 retina MacBook Pro 15 in. It was a
recognized problem with one of the vendors for the displays. I got it replaced
at the Apple Store some time ago.

------
jloughry
Might present a security risk. Burn-in persistence on CRT screens was a
serious concern in olden times. Once they entered a SCIF, monitors were not
allowed to leave, at our site. I participated in experiments using flash UV to
try to detect latent images; what worked better, though, was manipulating the
electron gun from the back of the CRT to produce a flood beam.

Williams tube memory (before my time) and Tektronix 4014 terminals worked by
similar physics.

Time to update the policies & procedures to include LCDs. OLED, when it
arrives, will almost certainly exhibit the same effect.

------
ghostly_s
I have the exact same artefacts on my ThinkPad X220 (on which I only run
Debian), in case anyone is tempted to paint this as a Mac-specific issue.

~~~
splitbrain
Can confirm on my X240 running XUbuntu

------
post_break
You must have an LG panel.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdhIA8-UIRQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdhIA8-UIRQ)

------
PascLeRasc
Is this the same issue that someone was having a few days ago with their GPU
ram not being cleared completely after leaving Chrome Incognito mode?

------
mikejmoffitt
I got briefly excited that maybe somebody decided to post my computer game
called "Ghost in the Machine" on HN, but then naivety died down and I read the
rest.

------
fcoury
I have the exact same issue, and my Apple Care just expired a couple months
ago. Does anyone know if I am still eligible for a replacement?

~~~
Pt_
There is a repair extension programme for video issues on the macbook pro's

[https://www.apple.com/uk/support/macbookpro-
videoissues/](https://www.apple.com/uk/support/macbookpro-videoissues/)

~~~
mikhailt
Not the same issue, these were for GPU issues. This one is a defect of the
display, not GPU.

However, for the OP, don't let this stop you. Call and ask, they often are
generous enough to replace it for you even out of warranty. If the first time
doesn't work out, try again 2-3 more times before giving up.

~~~
copperx
My serial number is affected, but they want to keep the test running 24h to
make sure the GPU is faulty. Also, they refused to replace my 2012 LG screen
with obvious ghosting.

The AppleCare for my 2012 rMBP has expired, but is it normal for an Apple
store to be so stingy about repair extension programs?

~~~
starquake
The best way to show the problem for me was to set the wallpaper to some grey
colour (try which shade works the best). Open a browser (or any other mainly
white screen with some text) keep it there for like 3 minutes. Log off and the
grey background will be showing the problem more clearly. Maybe that will
help. Mine was out of warranty but they fixed mine!

------
uptown
I've experienced image persistence on my non-retina iMac as well.

